# Anyone ever fish Lake Chapin?



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just wondering if there is anyway to get to it? Which launch is the closest? Is the river deep enough to run a bass boat to it?


----------



## zebmanuel (May 30, 2016)

nowicki2005 said:


> Just wondering if there is anyway to get to it? Which launch is the closest? Is the river deep enough to run a bass boat to it?


There are two in Buchanan - one is just off Red Bud as you come into Buchanan and the other is called Miami Marina north of Buchanan but east of the river. You can run a bass boat up.


----------



## Doug B (Dec 28, 2011)

nowicki2005 said:


> Just wondering if there is anyway to get to it? Which launch is the closest? Is the river deep enough to run a bass boat to it?


good launches in Buchanan and a pleasant run to the dam from there. I have caught lots of bluegill under overhanging trees and a few walleye by the boyscout camp. There are a zillion carp up there and provide some fun times for younger anglers. There are also some decent smallmouth bass by the creek mouth. good luck!


----------



## trail11591 (Sep 1, 2010)

I do believe berrien has a launch as well but u need to be a member to use it I've never put in there but my buddy does


----------



## mlmg04 (Mar 29, 2015)

Caught bass and bluegills with the officially catfish. Fun fishing and scenic


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Still pretty new to sw MI and the other lakes get so crowded with the summer vacationers this time of year, I don't mind running a few miles for a little quiter fishing


----------



## mlmg04 (Mar 29, 2015)

I fish the smaller lakes during the week and Lake Michigan and the river on the weekends...usually it is very quiet.


----------

